
Save the Date by Google - jdutoit
http://www.savethedate.foo/
======
XaspR8d
Answer to last puzzle:

You can put the names of the countries into the spaces on the board and
add/subtract from letter values appropriately.

This gives you:

L IN E

THEATRE

SHO RE

AM P H I

(Shoreline Amphitheatre)

5/17, 5/18, 5/19 are the dates of Google I/O, at the Shoreline Amphitheatre in
Mountain View, CA.

EDIT: Haha, I guess we're faster than they expected or this leaked early,
since completing it links you to
[https://events.google.com/io/](https://events.google.com/io/) which just says
"check back soon".

~~~
akappa
that was... anticlimactic, to say the least.

~~~
oldstrangers
What did you expect from a very simple ARG called 'save the date'?

~~~
amingilani
Anything except... sigh, I guess nevermind. I fell for it.

------
jafhdjkashdfj
Thailand,
[https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-...](https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-
Gv70lGgSXrnb0sKABhbYuGvovrtNFOy9NAemx0704Q/photo/AF1QipPUgDxGGFcGyd6z-UaSOvqM6JHccuyebfXskvVD?key=WEE2RnpsSkpQRHRscjVxVlhFY1ZRbmRCQnZSQ05B)

Pic is called base64

(upvote this so we can start a new subthread)

~~~
dkonofalski
Conversion of the filename is "Where have you been?"

~~~
jat255
5, 17, 18, 19, numerically

~~~
typicalbender
Do the number of pawns correspond to the puzzle number?

------
caffeineninja
This JS instantiates a marker at these coordinates:

this.markers = [{ lat: -28.092472, lng: -52.419667 }];

which points to a field in southern Brazil. Anyone wanna go see what's there?
:)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/28%C2%B005'32.9%22S+52%C2%...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/28%C2%B005'32.9%22S+52%C2%B025'10.8%22W/@-28.0932809,-52.437616,9396m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d-28.092472!4d-52.419667)

~~~
VuWall-Matt
Enter the lat/long as your first answer on savethedate.foo, it links to an
unlisted youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N9K898TtWQ&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N9K898TtWQ&feature=youtu.be&yt:cc=off)

Turn on closed captions and help me figure out the next step.

~~~
ChrisBland
Magic I. See _ a beach, -yes. _ I explore daylight

working on it now

~~~
samirparikh
its lat,lng with the . representing the decimal point

~~~
XaspR8d
Ahh thanks. Any idea on the next one? :P

EDIT: Nevermind 3 should be easy for most HNers. Wrote that before I even saw
it.

~~~
yellowait44
There is an hexadecimal block hidden in caves.jpg:

4e 75 6d 62 65 72 73 20 61 72 65 20 61 6d 61 7a 69 6e 67 2e 20 46 6f 6c 6c 6f
77 20 74 68 65 20 63 6f 75 6e 74 2e 0d 0a 0d 0a 0d 0a 20 20 56 20 2d 2d 2d 2d
2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d
2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 0d 0a 3e 20 31 20 20 37 20 20 38 20 20 35 20 20 34 20 20 31 30
20 31 20 20 32 20 20 36 20 20 33 20 20 36 20 20 31 2e 20 39 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 34
2e 20 32 20 20 39 20 20 34 20 20 32 20 20 37 20 20 39 20 20 38 20 20 35 20 20
36 20 20 35 20 20 32 20 20 37 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 34 20 20 31 30 20 39 20 20 37 20
20 34 20 20 32 20 20 35 20 20 39 20 20 36 20 20 38 20 20 31 30 20 37 20 20 39
7c 0d 0a 20 7c 38 20 20 35 20 20 33 20 20 35 20 20 33 20 20 35 20 20 34 20 20
37 20 20 32 20 20 39 20 20 36 20 20 31 20 20 38 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 32 20 20 37 20
20 31 20 20 33 20 20 34 20 20 31 20 20 35 20 20 38 20 20 34 20 20 39 20 20 38
20 20 38 20 20 33 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 36 20 20 31 20 20 39 20 20 34 20 20 35 20 20
35 20 20 37 20 20 33 20 20 31 20 20 32 20 20 36 20 20 31 30 20 34 7c 0d 0a 20
7c 31 30 20 38 20 20 37 20 20 31 20 20 32 20 20 34 20 20 35 20 20 38 20 20 32
20 20 35 20 20 37 20 20 39 20 20 31 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 32 20 20 33 20 20 35 20 20
37 20 20 31 20 20 34 20 20 36 20 20 39 20 20 35 20 20 33 20 20 34 20 20 35 20
20 36 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 39 20 20 31 20 20 34 20 20 34 20 20 38 20 20 33 20 20 37
20 20 36 20 20 32 20 20 35 20 20 31 20 20 36 20 20 37 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 32 20 20
31 20 20 39 20 20 33 20 20 37 20 20 34 20 20 35 20 20 37 20 20 33 20 20 36 20
20 38 20 20 37 20 20 38 7c 0d 0a 20 7c 38 20 20 33 20 20 38 20 20 35 20 20 38
20 20 34 20 20 36 20 20 31 20 20 35 20 20 39 20 20 31 2c 20 31 30 20 36 7c 0d
0a 20 7c 36 20 20 33 20 20 35 20 20 37 20 20 37 20 20 31 20 20 31 30 20 34 20
20 38 20 20 36 20 20 33 20 20 35 20 20 39 20 3e 0d 0a 20 20 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d
2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d 2d
2d 2d 2d 2d 76 0d 0a

    
    
      Numbers are amazing. Follow the count.
    
        V -----------------------------------
      > 1  7  8  5  4  10 1  2  6  3  6  1. 9|
       |4. 2  9  4  2  7  9  8  5  6  5  2  7|
       |4  10 9  7  4  2  5  9  6  8  10 7  9|
       |8  5  3  5  3  5  4  7  2  9  6  1  8|
       |2  7  1  3  4  1  5  8  4  9  8  8  3|
       |6  1  9  4  5  5  7  3  1  2  6  10 4|
       |10 8  7  1  2  4  5  8  2  5  7  9  1|
       |2  3  5  7  1  4  6  9  5  3  4  5  6|
       |9  1  4  4  8  3  7  6  2  5  1  6  7|
       |2  1  9  3  7  4  5  7  3  6  8  7  8|
       |8  3  8  5  8  4  6  1  5  9  1, 10 6|
       |6  3  5  7  7  1  10 4  8  6  3  5  9 >
        ------------------------------------v

~~~
tantalor
Here is better format:

    
    
      Numbers are amazing. Follow the count.
    
        V -----------------------------------
      > 1  7  8  5  4  10 1  2  6  3  6  1. 9|
       |4. 2  9  4  2  7  9  8  5  6  5  2  7|
       |4  10 9  7  4  2  5  9  6  8  10 7  9|
       |8  5  3  5  3  5  4  7  2  9  6  1  8|
       |2  7  1  3  4  1  5  8  4  9  8  8  3|
       |6  1  9  4  5  5  7  3  1  2  6  10 4|
       |10 8  7  1  2  4  5  8  2  5  7  9  1|
       |2  3  5  7  1  4  6  9  5  3  4  5  6|
       |9  1  4  4  8  3  7  6  2  5  1  6  7|
       |2  1  9  3  7  4  5  7  3  6  8  7  8|
       |8  3  8  5  8  4  6  1  5  9  1, 10 6|
       |6  3  5  7  7  1  10 4  8  6  3  5  9 >
        ------------------------------------v

~~~
sja
14.2981, 101.2189

Start from top-left, move the number of spaces given by the number of your
current square:

down right left down right right up down down right down

It's a maze; worked backwards from the numbers that have commas and points
next to them.

Number: 19; Title: Thailand
[https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-...](https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-
Gv70lGgSXrnb0sKABhbYuGvovrtNFOy9NAemx0704Q/photo/AF1QipPUgDxGGFcGyd6z-UaSOvqM6JHccuyebfXskvVD?key=WEE2RnpsSkpQRHRscjVxVlhFY1ZRbmRCQnZSQ05B)

~~~
jobead
Image name is base64 encoded: V2hlcmUgaGF2ZSB5b3UgYmVlbj8 = Where have you
been?

So, maybe where the chess pieces have been moved from?

------
sja
As requested: answer to puzzle 4 (I think):

14.2981, 101.2189

Start from top-left, move the number of spaces given by the number of your
current square:

down right left down right right up down down right down

It's a maze; worked backwards from the numbers that have commas and points
next to them.

Number: 19; Title: Thailand
[https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-...](https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMNGiEkdfeZKK5uus5iOmt-
Gv70lGgSXrnb0sKABhbYuGvovrtNFOy9NAemx0704Q/photo/AF1QipPUgDxGGFcGyd6z-UaSOvqM6JHccuyebfXskvVD?key=WEE2RnpsSkpQRHRscjVxVlhFY1ZRbmRCQnZSQ05B)

~~~
wes-k
How did you work out the movement sequences?

~~~
kaoD
If you start at the bottom-right you can count either up or left. Going 8
places up lands on an 8 (this is the only square where delta from bottom right
= number in the square) which means that square was the previous one.

Rinse and repeat.

~~~
wes-k
Deduction at it's finest - thanks!

------
bevacqua
Well that was underwhelming.
[http://i.imgur.com/XiKIoBZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/XiKIoBZ.png)

------
tmaly
I am not really sure what this is.

The first thing that popped in my mind was the contest from the book Ready
Player One

~~~
Ajedi32
The "Go" tile links to a GitHub user with a single repo named "trailhead":
[https://github.com/kzuse201?tab=repositories](https://github.com/kzuse201?tab=repositories)
Whatever it is, it seems like it's happening right now...

~~~
rch
From the js file:

this.secret = `[http://${num}.foo/`;](http://${num}.foo/`;)

Wish I had time to play.

------
CiPHPerCoder
This reminds me of another puzzle which requires being able to afford to
travel to specific geographical locations (Cicada 3301). I really hope this
isn't how Google intends to find new employees.

------
NotSteve
I had no idea foo was a tld

~~~
abeisgreat
I believe it is owned / controlled by Google, along with many other
interesting TLDs [https://www.registry.google/](https://www.registry.google/)

------
Ajedi32
> 5 puzzles. Each gets more difficult.

> 5 clues. Take notes. Each puzzle is gone after it's solved.

> 5 places. Think numbers.

> Enter all answers at savethedate.foo.

> You must know where you've been to get where you're going.

Oooo, this sounds like fun.

------
quirkot
Who doesn't love a nice scavenger hunt

------
dkonofalski
File name for #5 is base64. Converting the filename from base 64 gives you
"Where have you been?"

------
samfisher83
It doesn't seem to work on firefox.

------
mercur1o
@jdutoit, where did you find this?

~~~
jdutoit
Twitter, the Firebase team tweeted it out
[https://twitter.com/Firebase/status/823966937835192320](https://twitter.com/Firebase/status/823966937835192320)

------
anotherturn
Chess image. if you download it it's called base64.jpg

